# Helpful PDFs in the Design World



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are some of the PDFs I have found online that might be useful to someone.

Blueprint Reading and Sketching
US Navy, 1994

I'll add more as I find them (cleaning out the HDs)


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

A/E/C CAD Standards Release 5.0
US Army Corps of Engineers


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

AIA CAD Layer Guidelines
US National CAD Standard ver.3


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Dept. of Revenue - Property Tax Division
Mapping and Parceling Standards


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Best Framing Square there is
Chappell Universal Framing Square


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

US Dept of Agriculture
CAD Standards


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

US Dept of Energy
CAD Standards


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

NASA CAD Standards
(just incase you ARE doing Rocket Science)


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

APA Advanced Framing Guide (2012)


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

US National CAD Standards


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Chief Architect X13 Reference Manual


----------

